# General > Photography >  Winter wonderland

## Raven

@ Dunnet Beach...

----------


## Raven

Sadly it wasnt as steamy as in Thurso, but the frozen gras made up for it!

----------


## North Light

Raven,

Winter Wonderland is an excellent description, a gem of a morning which you have caught beautifully.

Preferences, number 4 then number one.

----------


## wicker05

Beautiful photo's No1 and 3 for me.

Here some I took yesterday of Wick Riverside....

----------


## wicker05

A couple more

----------


## tjc

Cracking shots Raven and wicker05...

 :Grin: 

 ::

----------


## Deemac

Raven & Wick05 - both great series. Thanks for sharing

----------


## North Light

wicker05,

Excellent.

----------


## Raven

Great shots wicker05! Love the reflections!

----------


## Dorrie

Lovely photo's and they make me jealous because I was too darn lazy to go out with the camera!  Thank you for sharing.   :Smile:

----------


## Bobbyian

Hope you don`t mind  but this was the most appropiate area for a 1st Advent  winter shot from last weekend hope you like it

----------


## Bobbyian

And from the otherside of the gate   by the way super pics Raven I like the frozengrass
and wicker keep the coming ...take at 23:00 with flash thats why the snowflakes flashback...

----------


## Raven

@ Bobbyian..... oh I wish.... I wish.... :-))

----------


## wifie

Chilly in the capital today too! 





Pics taken at the top of the hill at the zoo!

----------


## whitecloud

wonderful photos I like them all,such talented photographers.
love light and laughter
whitecloud

----------


## cazmanian_minx

A quick snap of the back garden last weekend:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Now thats a view to have from your back garden.lovely pic.(he says jealously)

----------


## Deemac

Taken last weekend. Just wished it had snowed more!!

----------


## Raven

Nice one peeps, keep them coming!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Deemac,that is a beaut.

----------


## floyed

What brilliant beautiful pics keep them coming would love to see more :Grin:

----------


## arana negra

I have not been spending a lot of time on the site this while back nor posting much. (my daily physio and Scallys problems, not been much in the mood)

I juts wanted to say thankyou and that it has been good to log in and look at all of your photos, Raven and Wicker fantastic shots.  cazmanian minx you lucky person living where you do.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Thanks - we were just very lucky to be looking for a house when this one came up for sale  :Grin:   Next summer's project is a central heating system (says the woman wearing 6 layers and a cat!)

----------


## psyberyeti

How do you wear a cat? Do you take the giblets out and pull it on; or do you interleve it with other clothing? :: 




> Thanks - we were just very lucky to be looking for a house when this one came up for sale  Next summer's project is a central heating system (says the woman wearing 6 layers and a cat!)

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Insert between top layer of clothing and the layer underneath with her head sticking out of the neck!

Occasionally she curls up without her head sticking out, which gave Mick a big shock one evening when he walked into the living room to see me looking hugely pregnant - until he realised the 'belly' was purring!!

----------


## Sporran

> Insert between top layer of clothing and the layer underneath with her head sticking out of the neck!
> 
> Occasionally she curls up without her head sticking out, which gave Mick a big shock one evening when he walked into the living room to see me looking hugely pregnant - until he realised the 'belly' was purring!!


Now that's what I call a real catsuit!  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Took these at Harpsdale this morning.

----------


## wicker05

> I have not been spending a lot of time on the site this while back nor posting much. (my daily physio and Scallys problems, not been much in the mood)
> 
> I juts wanted to say thankyou and that it has been good to log in and look at all of your photos, Raven and Wicker fantastic shots.  cazmanian minx you lucky person living where you do.


Glad you liked the photos arana negra.....hopefully things will improve for you in the very near future.

----------


## Deemac

MPH, like your first shot very much

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

TY Deemac,its now on my desktop where it looks a little on the sharp side.
I'll take off my reading glasses,that'll get rid of it.

----------


## Raven

@ arana,
cheers! I hope you and the doggie are on the mend soon! :-)

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Another one from yesterday.



Make that two

----------


## North Light

MPH,

Like these, particularly the last one.

----------


## wicker05

Wow! like No.4 MPH

----------


## wifie

I agree the last one is fab!  :Smile:

----------


## tjc

Nice shots MPH...  ::

----------


## tjc

Here`s one from me...

----------


## cuddlepop

> Here`s one from me...


 One of my favourite spots in Caithness,now where's those car keys.....
Its not my home but I'm homesick. ::

----------


## nirofo

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas, or maybe I'm just dreaming.

*Pines in the snow - Achentoul.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Mik.M.

> A quick snap of the back garden last weekend:


 Must have taken days deciding to give up Croydon for your new home. I think you made the right choice tho :: . Mik.

----------


## North Light

More excellent photographs, 

tjc,
I like you choice of viewpoint.

----------


## tjc

> More excellent photographs, 
> 
> tjc,
> I like you choice of viewpoint.


Thanks North Light...

I thought it provided some nice lead in lines but I`ve still got the "L"`s on, lol...


@ cuddlepop

Yeh, I`m a beach person too... but I have to say... it was *freezin* takin that pic...  :Smile:

----------


## Raven

Loch More this later afternoon....







Oh I would have plenty more.... maybe I will post a pano later on...

----------


## Deemac

All 3 shots are just fabulous. Great stuff Raven

----------


## wifie

Wow Raven!  Would have loved a wander there today!

----------


## Raven

> Wow Raven!  Would have loved a wander there today!


Come along next time, anytime, but bring wellies... I stepped into a bog hole and was wet up to my knees...  :: 

Cheers Dee!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Wow.  All great, but I especially love the third one.

----------


## North Light

Raven, some stunning photography.
Numbers one and three, the sky in number three is superb.

Hope you've dried out  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

> Come along next time, anytime, but bring wellies... I stepped into a bog hole and was wet up to my knees... 
> 
> Cheers Dee!


I have short legs perhaps waders would be good!  ::

----------


## whitecloud

wow raven really beautiful sky on number three you have a really good eye for the beauty of nature.Lovely photos.
love light and laughter
whitecloud

----------


## psyberyeti

Even the sea can freeze out west ...



and there's a terrible draft through the house .......



and then the sun comes out and we can bask in it's warm glow ....

----------


## tjc

:: 

Amazing shots Raven...

----------


## tjc

Great stuff psyberyeti...

Particularly like no`s 1 and 3.  :Smile:

----------


## psyberyeti

> Great stuff psyberyeti...
> 
> Particularly like no`s 1 and 3.


Thanks tjc. Ravens' sky on fire photo is fantastic. 

More cold water nearby.

----------


## wifie

Wow psyberyeti yer pics are makin me shiver!   ::   Gorgeous tho!

----------


## Raven

> Thanks tjc. Ravens' sky on fire photo is fantastic. 
> 
> More cold water nearby.


Where did you pull that one out? Nice shots psyber!

Cheers for th enice comments peps!

Here is the pano I was threatening to upload yesterday...

----------


## cuddlepop

There's some beautiful pictures on here,thank you all for sharing them. :Grin:

----------


## Deemac

Psyber & Raven - quality work. (were not building up the the CC's "Winter" competition by any chance?!!)

I'm very jealous of your pano Raven, fantastic reflection/sky.

----------


## Sporran

I am enjoying all the wonderful photos on this thread so much!  :Smile: 

Raven, your panorama in post 56 is stunning, and so are your three photos of Loch More in post 43!  :Grin:

----------


## astroman

Love the dramatic skies over Loch More - well captured as always Raven

----------


## nirofo

Heavenly Rain?

*Rain Clouds over Latheron Chapel.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## nirofo

I love the really frosty days, lights good and everythings crisp.

*Frosted Grass.*



*Frosted Branch.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## wifie

Fab nirofo!

----------


## arana negra

OMG nirofo the last set is awesome I love them  :Smile:

----------


## whitecloud

Such wonderful pictures nirofo crisp and clear frosty ones my fav but I do love the pano class. :Grin:

----------


## astroman

Great photos nirofo

----------


## Deemac

All three are cracking nirofo. Superb.

----------


## nirofo

Very slippy conditions going down the steps at Forss Mill, I was trying not to leave my own footprints in the snow.

*Icicles at Forss Mill steps.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## North Light

nirofo,
Some more wonderful images of winter.

----------


## Sporran

Fantastic photos, nirofo, and I especially like the one with Latheron Chapel.  :Smile:

----------


## tjc

Yeh...

Lovely pics nirofo. Sharp shooting...

 :Smile:

----------


## amanda

took this picture in february when we had the snow Ive used this for our christmas cards this year.........

----------


## Kenn

Lovely shot amanda and what a great greeting card

----------


## Dusty

A brilliant series of photographs.
Thank you to you all for letting us see them.

----------


## dan67



----------


## Anne x

> 


 Beautiful thanks for posting

----------


## Raven

Wow dan67... you live in a beautiful place!

----------


## Sporran

How cute, Amanda!  :Smile: 

Dan67, I love the colours!  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

Scrabster this morning ::

----------


## nirofo

Brrr It's cold, my feet are frozen!

*Black-headed Gull in snow.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## North Light

LIZZ,

Love the first one.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## anneoctober

> I'm dreaming of a white Christmas, or maybe I'm just dreaming.
> 
> *Pines in the snow - Achentoul.*
> 
> 
> *nirofo.*


 this is just fantastic. as someone already mentioned here, we' are SO lucky to have such talented peeps on e org! many thanks folks :Grin:

----------


## anneoctober

> Thanks tjc. Ravens' sky on fire photo is fantastic. 
> 
> More cold water nearby.


 This could be on one o those "moods" calendars. Excellent shot, but won't be dippin my toe in there though!! ::

----------


## wicker05

First one for me LIZZ

Nirofo....Stunning!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

A few from my morning stroll.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## North Light

MPH,
Great photographs yet again, when I went down to the harbour at mid-day I was really surprised to see the ice on the river.

----------


## wicker05

Some I took this morning.

----------


## cuddlepop

Love the photo's,its almost as good as a trip up there.....well maybe10% ::

----------


## Kenn

The pattern in the stubble is brilliant wicker.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Mystical Potato Head

3rd one is a cracker Lizz,captured the frost perfectly and agree with you on Wicker05's stubble field,great picture.The sheep show up really well too.Just goes to prove sheep aint white. ::

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn

Quite amazing ice formations in the river, looked like blue slices of kiwi fruit, any one know how they are formed?

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## wifie

Wow Lizz the close up of the ice looked like end of bamboo!  Great pics!

----------


## Kenn

Just before we got down to the river at Braemore.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Cracking set of pics Lizz,well done.

----------


## psyberyeti

Macro of ice crystals grown very slowly over a number of days. 
Photo cropped, sharpened and given a slight blue tinge.

----------


## astroman

Lizz - very interesting ice patterns. Well captured  :Grin: 

Psyberyeti - excellent photo of the ice crystals  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

Lairg, -11C, sun low and behind, taken from moving car, dirty windscreen, thick freezing mist, no wind. 
Tidied the photo up. 



PS It's not an IR photo, just very low sun and thick layers of ice crystals with thick mist behind.

----------


## Raven

Great stuff psyber! Anarchy rulez ok  :Wink:

----------


## 2little2late

Fantastic photo psyber!!!!!!!

----------


## dirdyweeker

another great photo psyberyeti. Think that beats the icicle one in another section. :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thats an amazing image,your on a roll.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

A few more of frosty Thurso.

----------


## psyberyeti

No photo processing at all - even the dust bunnies have been left in the shot. Not an IR photo. Just low sun, frost, mist and the encroaching night sky. Taken from a moving car. ::

----------


## wifie

IR?  Infra Red?  OK givin up on dust bunnies!

----------


## nirofo

*Crisp - Brrrrr.*

*Klibreck from Hope to Altnaharra road.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## North Light

I've not really caught up with this for about a week, great images of winter from all of you.

----------


## wicker05

Proper winter wonderland down in the borders this week

----------


## wicker05

Another one

----------


## Sarah

All wonderful shots  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Fantastic shots Wicker05.

----------


## wicker05

Thanks MPH.

----------


## kas

I wish we had got home earlier as the light was starting to fade. Never mind there is still time for another dumping this winter.

----------


## nirofo

A different take on a snow scene.

*Cormorant in the snow at Thurso Harbour.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Aaldtimer

Nirofo, I think that is a Shag. 
Distinctly yellow mouth and no white cheeks.  :Smile:

----------


## nirofo

> Nirofo, I think that is a Shag. 
> Distinctly yellow mouth and no white cheeks.


Definately a Cormorant, here's another shot of the same bird turned facing.

*Cormorant in snow.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## Aaldtimer

Ah, ok, I sit corrected. An immature youngster going by the pale belly. :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

Great shot nirofo - what lens are you using?

----------


## nirofo

Thank's Deemac

It's a Tamron 200-500 zoom.

nirofo.

----------


## Ricco

All excellent photos - I didn't manage to get any at all. Wish I had gone out and about now.  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Couple of cracking shots there Kas and yes,i'm sure we wont have to wait too long before we get another fall.

----------

